# New Pictures!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We've gotten a bit behind on posting pictures...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Adorable! Akasha has gotten HUGE!! Zuri's little spots make her look tiger-ish. 

Sooo, do you and Jon get to sleep on a pillow on the floor? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

One of my friends dogs, name Zelda


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Adorable! Akasha has gotten HUGE!! Zuri's little spots make her look tiger-ish.
> 
> Sooo, do you and Jon get to sleep on a pillow on the floor? :biggrin::biggrin:


Akasha is all growed up now! I came home from work one day to find all the girls passed out on the bed LOL

At night only the Danes are in bed with us, so we have minimal room :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some of my new favs


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pictures!! They are all wonderful. I don't think I could choose a favorite....I like them all! :biggrin:

I love the one of Zuri running with her ears standing straight up! What great timing! It made me laugh....:biggrin:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome pictures guys - thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BTW, more amazing pics can be seen here!
Picasa Web Albums - Jon Atwood - Fun @ Dog Parks
Picasa Web Albums - Jon Atwood - The Girls


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photo's, as usual you take really good ones. I need to come up for some lessons.
That little Zuri's colouring is just awesome. I keep looking at her photo and going 'wow', how absolutely stunning. She's going to be getting a few second glances as she grows up, going to be hard keeping the boys away from her!
Poor old Bailey, she's got her work cut out with all the pups. The photo's make me laugh, she is obviously so patient, a real sweetie.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I always love looking at the pics of your gang, they're just beautiful , I wish I lived closer, I would come visit you guys for a hike, maybe someday


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for posting the pictures. I was anxious to see some body shots of Zuri. She is simply stunning. Very unusual. As always, your photos are so lovely. They really capture such great expression on all the dogs. What a wonderful pack you have! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your pack is gorgoues, and every one of the pictures y'all post are terrific. And if you decide you have too many dogs, I have room for Zuri... :biggrin:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I love your gang and your pictures. I want to live there, so much amazing scenery. Hannah would love it! :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I always love looking at the pics of your gang, they're just beautiful , I wish I lived closer, I would come visit you guys for a hike, maybe someday


Ditto. :wink:

Looks like your girls and my boy would have some fun in those fields!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Ditto. :wink:
> 
> Looks like your girls and my boy would have some fun in those fields!!!


Shiloh would fall head over heels in LOVE with Aspen!!!!


----------



## Katie951 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow your camera takes great pictures! Cute pups you got there


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love this one, you should frame it.


----------



## cath (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome pictures. It is the good resource of pictures.


----------

